# Πράμα για χάρισμα



## Count Baltar (Sep 17, 2010)

Ακούσατε ακούσατε,

χαρίζονται τα εξής:

1. Η ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΑΜΕΡΙΚΑΝΙΚΗ ΕΓΚΥΚΛΟΠΑΙΔΕΙΑ, εκδ. 1963 Τόμοι 23
2. ENCYCLOPEDIA INTERNATIONAL εκδ. Grolier, 1966, Τόμοι 19
3. OUR WONDERFUL WORLD - an encyclopedic anthology for the entire family, εκδ. Grolier, 1966, Τόμοι 18
4. THE BOOK OF POPULAR SCIENCE, εκδ. Grolier, 1965, Τόμοι 10

Απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση: όποιος τα πάρει, να έρθει να τα πάρει με δικό του μέσο.

Πληροφορίαι εντός


----------



## Zazula (Sep 17, 2010)

Πρέπει όποιος τα πάρει να τα πάρει και τα τέσσερα ή υπάρχει δυνατότητα επιλογής; Ενδιαφέρομαι για τη ΜΑΕ.


----------



## Count Baltar (Sep 17, 2010)

Τουλάχιστον το 1. κατακυρώθηκε στον Ζάζουλα!

Νεξτ πληζ!


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 17, 2010)

Επειδή όλοι μπορεί να έχουμε πράγματα για χάρισμα (εγώ έχω, π.χ.), προτείνω να το κάνουμε στίκι.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 17, 2010)

Συμφωνώ, Αλ. Εγώ σκέφτομαι εδώ και καιρό π.χ. ότι έχω ένα σωρό βιβλία της Άγκαθα Κρίστι στα αγγλικά και δεν τα θέλω γιατί μου πιάνουν χώρο, αλλά δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να τα πετάξω...


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Συμφωνώ, Αλ. Εγώ σκέφτομαι εδώ και καιρό π.χ. ότι έχω ένα σωρό βιβλία της Άγκαθα Κρίστι στα αγγλικά και δεν τα θέλω γιατί μου πιάνουν χώρο, αλλά δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να τα πετάξω...



Σε πρώτη ευκαιρία θα κάνω στίκι και ένα νήμα για την αποφετιχοποίηση και την απεξάρτηση. Σε άλλους καιρούς θα έτρωγα τα λυσσακά μου που με πρόλαβε ο Ζάζουλας.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 17, 2010)

Εντάξει, τα βιβλία μου βρήκαν σπίτι


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 18, 2010)

Μια και δεν βρήκε αγοραστή η ταμπλέτα μου digitizer Bamboo Fun, τη χαρίζω σε όποιον τη θέλει. Μου φαίνεται κρίμα να κάθεται ένα ολοκαίνουργιο εργαλείο στην ντουλάπα μου, ενώ κάποιος μπορεί να τo χρησιμοποιήσει. Θα μπορούσα να μπω και να κάνω ανακοίνωση στο xariseto.gr, αλλά προτιμώ να τη χαρίσω σε ένα μέλος του φόρουμ.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 18, 2010)

Ταχύτατη ανταπόκριση. Βρέθηκε ενδιαφερόμενος! (Οι υπόλοιποι, άλλη φορά να ξυπνάτε νωρίτερα )


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 18, 2010)

Καλημέρα σε όλους! Σε λίγο καιρό αλλάζω σπίτι, οπότε είναι πάρα πολύ πιθανό, πράγματα που κι εγώ έχω ξεχάσει ότι υπάρχουν να βγουν στην επιφάνεια. Και μιλάω για βιβλία και λογιών-λογιών άλλα πράγματα. Θα βγάλω ανακοίνωση όταν έρθει η ώρα. Να είστε έτοιμοι! :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 18, 2010)

azimuthios said:


> Θα βγάλω ανακοίνωση όταν έρθει η ώρα. Να είστε έτοιμοι! :)



Όχι όμως στις 8:41 το πρωί, γιατί τότε είναι ξύπνια τα early birds και τα worms.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 18, 2010)

Θα βγάλω τρεις ανακοινώσεις: Σε ώρα πρωινή, μεσημβρινή και νυχτερινή, όπως λέει και το άλλο νήμα... 

Εδώ κι εγώ έχασα το gadget της Άλεξ από κάποιον πιο πρωινό... και έχω δυο εγχειρήσεις στο χέρι να 'ναι αιτία το ποντίκι... :) 

Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, ελπίζω να διάβασα καλά τον τίτλο και να μην είναι 'Πράμα, για χάρισμα' που θα λέγανε στην Κρήτη...


----------



## Count Baltar (Sep 21, 2010)

Count Baltar said:


> Ακούσατε ακούσατε,
> 
> χαρίζονται τα εξής:
> 
> ...



1 και 3 δόθηκαν. Μένουν τα 2 και 4. Χαρίζω λέμεεεεεεε!


----------



## Zazula (Aug 14, 2011)

*Χαρίζονται*

Χαρίζω τα ακόλουθα — μόνη προϋπόθεση όποιος τα θέλει να έρθει να τα πάρει (Κηφισιά· βολεύει άριστα ο σταθμός ΗΣΑΠ):

Μάρσιπος λευκός-γκρι Chicco GO στο κουτί του (μεταχειρισμένος, σε άριστη κατάσταση — το κουτί γράφει «μάρσιππος»).
Ηλεκτρικό σκουπάκι με βάση τοίχου και τον φορτιστή του (σχεδόν αμεταχείριστο, εντελώς καθαρό, χωρίς το κουτί του).
Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας μου στείλει παρακαλώ ΡΜ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/private.php?do=newpm&u=18.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 2, 2011)

*Για ενδεχόμενους συλλέκτες παλιών περιοδικών*

Τεύχη του περιοδικού Nitro, τεύχη του Experiment/Γαιόραμα, τεύχη του ένθετου ΓΕΩ της Ελευθεροτυπίας, περιόδου 95-96 (περίπου). Δεν ξέρω αν είναι πλήρεις σειρές -- αν λείπουν τεύχη, θα λείπουν λίγα. Αν ενδιαφέρεται κάποιος/κάποια, παρακαλώ στείλτε PM μέχρι την Κυριακή 4/12 (μεθαύριο). Διαφορετικά θα πρέπει να αποχωρήσουν άδοξα για να κάνουν χώρο σε νεότερους χωροφάγους...


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 2, 2011)

Δοκίμασε να μπεις και στο xariseto.gr. Ξέρω ότι εκεί πάντα βρίσκεται κάποιος για όλα.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 21, 2012)

Χαρίζω τηλεόραση 7 ιντσών, αυτή εδώ:






Αναλογική, οπότε πρέπει να έχεις λήψη αναλογικού σήματος στην περιοχή σου. Για σύνδεση με αποκωδικοποιητή δεν βλέπω δυνατότητα, επειδή οι μόνες θύρες που έχει είναι usb και είσοδος εξωτερικής κεραίας. Νομίζω ότι έχω χάσει το τηλεκοντρόλ της δηλαδή μπορεί να το βρω μετά από ψάξιμο, αλλά αν δεν το βρω, ξέρω ότι με μια επίσκεψη σε κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών βρίσκεις αμέσως οποιοδήποτε τηλεκοντρόλ χρειάζεσαι.


----------



## Alexandra (May 28, 2016)

Χαρίζονται μπλοκάκι παροχής υπηρεσιών και βιβλίο εσόδων-εξόδων αχρησιμοποίητα.


----------

